# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  التفكير الابداعي عند الاطفال

## مصراويةجدا

أساليب تنمية الإبداع عند الأطفال بالألعاب ؛ 

التفكير الإبداعي عند الأطفال و تنميته باللعب
تختلف طبيعة حياتنا مع حياة أبنائنا 
فهم الأن 
يتمتعون بوسائل تكنولوجية حديثة يدركون كيف يتعاملون معها
و نحن في لحظات كثيرة لا نعرف شيئاً إلا أن ننبهر بها 
و لكن يبقى أن نتمتع معهم بالصبر و المثابرة و المحاولة الجادة 
في التواصل معهم , و لذلك فإن احتراف الأب في إتصاله مع أطفاله
يتمحور حول قدرته على الوصول لقلب و عقل الطفل معاً 
و في وقت واحد بأن تصبح اللعبة لها هدف تربوي 
و لهذا و من خلال الموضوع سنتابع عرض بعض الألعاب التي يمكننا 
من خلالها تطوير التفكير الإبداعي عند الأطفال
لعبة كلمات بلا نقط 
الهدف من اللعبة : 
تنمية مهارات اللغة و الذكاء اللفظي
طريقة اللعب : 
يجلس اللاعبون في حلقة و يطلب من اللاعبين
ذكر كلمات خالية من النقط 
على أن يُكمل كل لاعب بكلمة تبدأ بحرف هو نفس الحرف
الذي يوجد في نهاية الكلمة التي قبله . 
كأن يقول لاعب : أحمد ... إذن يجب على اللاعب الجديد
أن يقول كلمة تبدأ بحرف الدال مثل دواء ..
و يخرج اللاعب الذي يعجز عن الإتيان بكلمات ليس فيها نقط ، و هكذا
يفوز الاعب الأخير ، و مع تحديد وقت معين كأن يكون عشرة ثواني 
لكل لاعب لا يتعداه و إلا خرج من اللعب ..
يبقى أن ننبه أن متعة الوصول للنتيجة مقرون بقدرة ولي الأمر على امتاع أطفاله
أاغلب الاهل يهتمون بشئ واحد 
ألا وهو تكبير هذا الولد و تغذيته و إنماء جسده ، ثم بعد ذلك
يقول ربيته أحسن تربيه ، 
أن المهم 
تربيته عقلياً و فكرياً و ليس أن تطور جسده بدنيا...
تربيةالعقل بتطويرمنهجية التفكيرهي الأساس وهو ما يسمح بأن ننجح في توصيل تلك المعلومات له
و أهم شئ هو توصيل هذا المعنى عن طريق الألعاب , و لذلك 
كانت تلك الألعاب هي مخرجنا الوحيد 
الذي من خلاله يمكننا تطوير النواحي العقلية 
بإسلوب يساعد الطفل على تطوير عقله و لهذا فإن السن المناسب
يتوقف على إمكانية إحتراف الوالد 
لتصغير المعلومة لولده و قدرته على إمتاعه بمعناها ...
و حاول أن تجعل لطفلك قاموسه الخاص ، فكل كلمه من الممكن أن يتعلمها قد يستطيع أن يكتبها في 
كراسه خاصة به ...
؛ العااب اخرى ؛

لعبة التكوين بالحروف :
1. نقوم بكتابة حروف الأبجدية كل حرف على ورقة من الكرتون المقوى وليكن مقاس الورقة 7*4 
2. توضع الكروت بصورة عشوائية بحيث تكون مقلوبة كى لا يرى المتسابقين الحروف .
3. يختار كل متسابق خمس وريقات بصورة عشوائية .
4. يحاول كل متسابق تكوين أكبر عدد من الكلمات سواء باستخدام الحروف الخمسة كلها أو بعضها . 
5. الفائز من يكون أكبر عدد من الكلمات .

؛ لعبة التكوين بالكلمات ؛
تشبه اللعبة السابقة 
ولكننا نكتب كلمات على الكروت تتنوع ما بين الحروف والأسماء والأفعال . 
ويختار الطفل العدد المحدد من الكلمات ليكون منها أكبر عدد
من الجمل المفيدة . . 
ملحوظة :
1. إذا لم يكن بمقدرة الطفل قراءة الكلمات اقرأ له ما فيها .
2. يمكن تغير الكلمات كل فترة بعد أن يعتاد عليها الطفل .
وفوائد هذه اللعبة تكمن فى تعلم الطفل كيفية التكوين المنطقى للجملة من مبتدأ وخبر أو فعل وفاعل 
ومفعول . وكل هذا بصورة عملية يشعر بها هو . وأن كان لا يستطيع التميز بين الأسم والفعل والحرف . 
؛ لعبة التصنيف ؛
نقوم بسرد مجموعة من الكلمات المتنوعة على المتسابق .
أو كتابتها وكل ما عليه هو تصنيفها حسب المطلوب 
مثال :
صنف الأسماء حسب انتمائها لأسماء الحيوان أو النبات أوالأنسان 
هالة –خروف – حصان – موزة --- 

؛ لعبة اللغز ؛
يخرج المتسابق خارج الحجرة . و يحدد بقية اللاعبون كلمة ما ويدخل المتسابق ويسأل عدة أسئلة حول 
هذا الشئ المتفق عليه حتى يكتشف ما هو . وهذه الأسئلة مثل .
هل هو حيوان أم نبات أم جماد ؟
ما لونه ؟ هل يؤكل ؟---
ومن فوائد هذه اللعبة أن الطفل يتدرب بصورة عملية على الأستخدام الجيد للسؤال والأجابة . كما يتعود 
على التفكير المنطقى المتسلسل . وذلك بربطه بين المعلومات التى يخبرونه بها ليصل إلى الحل .

؛ لعبة الكلمات التى تبدأ بنفس الحرف ؛
ومن يتوقف أو يخطئ خلال دقيقة يخرج من اللعبة 
ويستعان فى هذه اللعبة بالمعاجم التى تتبع النظام الهجائى الألفبائى مثل المعجم الوسيط والمعجم 
الوجيز .

؛ لعبة الكلمات المنتهية بنفس الحرف ؛
مثل : موز – جوز – لوز 
نصائح هامة :
لكى يكون اللعب اللغوى مع الطفل حيوىا ومفيدا .
فهنالك أمور عدة علينا مراعاتها 
1. يجب مراعاة مستوى الطفل العقلى واللغوى والفسيولوجى
عند اختيار اللعبة المناسبة . 
ويراعى التدرج من السهل للصعب . 
2. يمكن استخدام التشجيع والاناشيد فى أداء بعض الألعاب 
مثل لعبة الحروف التى تبدأ أو تنتهى بنفس الحرف .
2 0من المفيد جدا أضافة كلمات جديدة للطفل مع توضيح معانيها .
4. يفضل أن تتم الألعاب بصورة جماعية بمشاركة الأسرة
فى جو من الحب و يفضل وجود جوائز ولو بسيطة .
5. من المهم عمل قاموس لهذه الألعاب يضم الكلمات الجديدة .
حتى نستطيع تقويم الأداء وتحقيق التطور والتجديد .

؛ نماذج من العاب تنمي الإبداع ؛

الأسئلة: 
ماذا يحدث لو؟ وحاول أن تكون الأسئله مبتكرة 
مثل ( ماذا يحدث لو تسير السيارات فى الهواء؟
- ماذا يحدث لو كل الدنيا ملونه باللون الأحمر؟
- ماذا يحدث لو الانسان لايمشى على رجليه ؟ 
_ ماذا يحدث لو كانت البيوت معلقه بـبالونه في السماء؟
_ ماذا يحدث لو كلما فتح الإنسان فمه اخرج النار كالتنيـن؟
_ ماذا يحدث لو و و و الخ") 
سوف تسمعين أجابات مضحكه أضحكى وأضحك معهم 
أيها المربى 
بل وشجعهم على كثرة عدد الاحتمالات عند عدم حدوث الشئ 
هذه الأسئله مضحكه يمكنها تغير الجو الدراسى الصارم 
ويكون جو من نوع ااخر واجوبـتها مضحكه تبقى بالذااكره 
المصدر : كتاب أطفالنا . 
خطة عملية للتربية الجمالية سلوكا وأخلاقا

----------


## القواس

بس الالعاب دي تبدأ من سن كم
و الالعاب دي شبة واجبات المدراس
شكرا لكي مصراوية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أعتقد ان الالعاب دي تبدأ من سن 6 سنوات 
وطبعاً يفضل ان يمارس بعضها يومياً فهي مفيدة جداً للأطفال وتنمي التفكير الابداعي لديهم بشكل ملحوظ
دمت بخير أخي الفاضل 
وشكراً علي مرورك الطيب

----------

